# Mensch ärgere dich nicht



## Alex747 (3. Feb 2007)

Hallo
Erstmal vorweg:
ich bin totaler Neuling im Bereich Spiele Programmierung in java.
Ich möchte mit 3 freunden das Spiel Mensch ärgere dich nicht nachprogrammieren
Java Kenntnisse haben wir.
Es so vielleicht so ähnlich werden wie das Spiel Don't Angry






Jetzt wollte ich wissen wie ich sowas entwickeln kann?
Es soll ein eigenständiges Spiel sein (also kein Applet)
Ein tutorial (auf deutsch wenns geht) für Spieleprogrammierung wär vielleicht auch nicht schlecht
Wie gesagt wir haben noch keinerlei Kenntnisse im Bereich Spieleprogrammierung
Von der Grafik her soll es so werden wie im screen
hoffe ihr könnt uns helfen


----------



## EOB (3. Feb 2007)

also hiermit ist ein guter anfang gemacht.

gruesse


----------



## SlaterB (4. Feb 2007)

Mensch ärgere dich nicht ist doch ein Killer-Spiel,
dann schon richtig:
http://www.amazon.de/Killer-Game-Programming-Java-Book/dp/0596007302


----------



## Alex747 (4. Feb 2007)

gibts auch ein buch das auf deutsch ist?


----------



## Reality (6. Feb 2007)

Alex747 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> gibts auch ein buch das auf deutsch ist?



Wohl kaum in derselben Qualität. Kann mich der Buch-Empfehlung von Mørketid nur anschließen. Habe das Buch und konnte damit mein Jahresprojekt beim Fach-Abi gut abschließen. Das Buch ist wirklich leicht zu lesen. Mit Schulenglisch kommst du damit ziemlich gut zurecht. Du musst halt nur bei unbekannten Vokabeln im Wörterbuch nachschlagen.

LG
Reality


----------

